# Öffnen eines Films (wmv oder wma) über Website...



## Fabian Frank (25. November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal eine Frage, die mich schon seit längerem beschäftigt. Und zwar will ich auf meiner Website anderen Besuchern die Möglichkeit bieten, meine Filme anzusehen. Dazu sollen Sie ihn jedoch nicht erst downloaden und dann per Mediaplayer öffnen, sondern ihn direkt auf der Website ansehen können.
Geht das, und wenn ja, wie realisiere ich soetwas?

Gruß,

Fabi


----------



## Maik (26. November 2005)

Wie sich Multimedia-Elemente, wie z.B. Videos, in HTML einbetten lassen, beschreibt das Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML / Multimedia.


----------

